
Career mistakes developers make - drewjaja
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/599885/7-deadly-career-mistakes-developers-make/
======
dozzie
> “The danger is becoming a mercenary, a hired gun, and you miss out on the
> opportunity to get a sense of ownership over a product and build lasting
> relationships with people,”

"Opportunity", "ownership", "relationships". Oh boy, such many buzzwords in a
single sentence.

And adblocker detector, triggered only after switching to next page. How about
no?

